# Favorite afterwork drink to relax with?



## benrias

I hate going out for drinks, so I just have what I have in my home kitchen. 90% of the time, a couple of bottles of beer are perfect. but when I get in the right mood, a cuba libre (rum/coke/lime):beer:.


----------



## oldschool1982

I remember a post like this came up some time ago. It's always fun to see what folks are imbibing in to shed the days issues.

Over the 30yrs that my career has/had spanned there have been a variety of elixers and concoctions that were ordered, tried and even enjoyed.

Depending on the restaurant that I worked at, the depth of the bar was always a determining factor. Then again way back when it was encouraged to drink at the bar with employee drink prices but now it appears most companies discourage it. 

At the bar I did enjoy a LI Tea, Beer since it was free or .50 a glass, an "Oil Can" when it was available and the more than occasional shot of Rumplemintz. Actually there was this one place I worked in the western 'burbs of Chicago where the employee's drank so much of it, it was nicknamed "Lomdard Water":beer:

I never was one for cocktails at home because it was mostly a solo act and I never felt comfortable drinking alone. Yet an occasional beer or glass of wine was had and I always kept some Rumplemintz in the freezer and a couple other things around should I have some of the crew over. 

Now-a-days it's a simple beer, maybe even a Trappist ale, glass of home mixed Deigo red, a margarita or Bloody Mary that I enjoy when the day is done.


----------



## focus

I've said it elsewhere, but my absolute favorite mass-produced (ie. not homebrew, microbrew or any of the many, many wonderful special brews out there) is Newcastle. I'm not saying it's THE best beer in the world - just the best of the mass-produced beers and one I could drink every day for the rest of my life and not get tired of.

Focus


----------



## kona

Beer, Beer, I love Beer, I'm absolutly positively wild about beer. lol:beer:


----------



## ninja_59

Beer, or wine, depends :smiles:


----------



## cookingangry

In Michigan, we have Two Hearted Ale from Bell's brewery. It's my favorite beer without even a competent challenger so that's my go to. The harshness of the IPA's hop bitterness is great for after a service shift because subtler beers just taste like water when you're tired and all your senses are drained. I sometimes go for the local brewery's Sacred Cow IPA. It's from Arbor Brewing Co. 

On the non-beer side... vodka tonic + lime wedge. Taste is not the issue because as I previously stated, senses are worn out anyway. That and I don't like putting more than a single ice cube in good bourbon (my liquor of choice) and I want a cold drink after work.

:beer:


----------



## shipscook

well, being on ships with zero tolerence--have to relax with some time on the treadmill, and then after a shower,and a book.

when in port, if one is not going back on watch for eight hours it is possible to have a drink or two. my choice is usually white wine.

when on occasion I have a job on the beach it's pretty much the same, wine.

Nan


----------



## pete

It all depends on my mood. Most often it is a beer or 5 (CookingAngry-I love all the Bell's beers!), but I also love a good bourbon on the rocks, dark rum and just about any mixer, or a Gin and Tonic (try it with a splash of cucumber juice or fresh melon juice).


----------



## cookingangry

Pete, 

What's your bourbon of choice?
My top three are Buffalo Trace, Elijah Craig, and Bulliet. 
I don't like Maker's but I am just wierd about not liking wheat in my booze (Im not even a big fan of Oberon)
I still have to try Bookers and Blantons and Pappy Van Winkle is going down the hatch when I gradutate from college in spring 09.


----------



## even stephen

Pappy Van Winkle is OK...not worth the price....but OK......
I am brand specific.....Wild Turkey 101 on the rocks....splash
of water with the first one....then just on the rocks.......


----------



## cakesbysarah

I'm a beer drinker typically (drop top amber is my favorite), but tonight is more of a vodka night.


----------



## salliem

A really good cup of coffee!


----------



## bughut

First off, a large glass from the box of cabernet sauvignon. Then, if it's early enough and Im not driving next morning, a couple of black russians - Liberal measures


----------



## botanique

First, a glass of bubbly. Ahhhhhhhhh. Or a chilled Lilet on ice with a citrus twist on a hot day. But basically I am a wino  If I ever have anything hard, which isn't frequent, it is a gin martini with a citrus twist, and occaisionally a cranberry splash.


----------



## allanmcpherson

Oh boy, now that the summer weather is kicking into high gear after a night in the kitchen I find myself craving Campari and soda. Nothing cuts the heat like that. And, frankly, after nine hours of tasting off everything from cream scones, chocolate semi-fraido, thyme jus, and wild boar carnitas, Campari is actually one of the few things I can taste. 

--Al


----------



## dirk skene

A cool glass of a California Chardonny


----------



## nill

6 Beer, poured in a bucket.....


----------



## sheffy

Like many British women I like gin and tonic with ice and lemon. My husband likes real ale.


----------



## phishcake

Half a bottle of 100 proof So Co and a dozen Long Trail Ales......oh you meant to unwind...............



'ben in this biz waaaaaayyyyyy too long!!


----------



## cakesbysarah

Okay, so I think I found a new favorite drink (although it knocks you on your you-know-what if you have too many).

To set the tone a little... I've been a long-time fan of vodka and Red Bull as a "party starter" because I'm an energy-drink junkie, even though it tastes like antifreeze and makes me want to turn my mouth inside out and scour it with a brillo pad. 

I was wandering through my local liquor emporium 2 weekends ago on a mission for margarita fixin's for a party, and ended up buying some white chocolate Irish cream (O'something or other... it's long gone, and I don't recall the brand), vanilla vodka (Stoli), and coffee liqueur (el cheapo). I went and bought some Java Monster (the plain black one) to mix it with, a bag of ice, and threw it all in a blender. H-E-A-V-E-N

Ratio was approximately 1/2 can Java Monster - 1 shot vodka - 1 shot coffee liqueur - 1 shot white chocolate + Enough ice to make it a frappe consistency.


----------



## blueicus

Gin and tonic with a wedge of lime.. no, I'm not British, and no, I'm not a woman.


----------



## gummy-bear

Tea. 

What'd you expect?  I'm 16 and don't drink anything carbonated. Although, I have grown a taste for white-russians and mimosas, one is a morning drink and the other has too many calories to be a nightly thing.


Tea is perfect for me.


----------



## shroomgirl

rosemary infused pineapple juice, lemonade, lemon juice, sugar and then varying amounts of club soda.......if it's really hot I go with tons of club, more punchy then less......and if it's a farmer dinner night I add rum....


Guiness, even in the summer......
APA, usually over heff.
tried a Miller Hi Life last week and it was darn tasty, really shocking.....guess Miller pony packs are a total throw back to youth.

Yep, the rosemary punch shtuff is served at alot of my parties and I keep a pitcher in the fridge just for personal consumption.


----------



## beetrootbrain

Ideally id like to drink Caipirinhas - because they are so delish i fell in love with them while i was living in Argentina - but its a lot of effort and expensive so i usually go home and grab a VERY large glass of local cheapish plonk










(or two) rest my head back and listen to the sweet melodies of Vivaldi or just fall in front of the tv!!


----------



## rpmcmurphy

glass of wine or 2. Usually red.......the "everyday" is Blackstone Merlot or Bogle Petite Syrah. nothing special. 

In the winter, I like cabs. Jlohr


sometimes, fiance makes a drink....club soda, espresso vodka, and a splash or two of diet coke....tastes great...more of an after dinner drink.


----------



## joebot

Red wine, usually Malbec, shiraz , or cabernet 


JB


----------



## phishcake

I watched the foodtv (as I always do) from 11:00am est and Bobby AFlay did (just today!) a Brazillian show where he made Caipirinhas

I usualy go into the rest. around noon or 1:00pm--depending on what my prep list looks like--open @ 5:00pm---but my morn coffee is w/Flay and just *today* his show was on Brazillian food. A crab/heart-palm salad/ grilled chix sal( w/bunches of stuff and cilantro- "surprise") and NY strip grilled and smothered w/ chimmichirri-- but he NEVER said it was a chimmirichirri type thing-- ii ...more or less ....was.

So ...any way...when I found the thread featuring Caipirinhas ....


----------



## koukouvagia

My husband likes to undwind with a bottle of Pilsner Urquell.

Me I'm not a drinker, my vice is cigarettes.


----------



## allie

Here's another one for you:

We used bomber cups. Hurricane Shooter

Red Bull , Monster, or your favorite energy drink and a shot of Malibu Coconut Rum.....yum!

I drink the occasional beer, wine spritzer, or raspberry mudslide, or White Russian.


----------



## filthy habitz

If it was a good night an 8 pack of Lucky
Bad night... 2 8 packs of lucky and a few shots of whatever is on special.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Campari & Soda (not CompariSoda already in the bottle, although that will do in a pinch)


----------



## order_fire

A G&T really hits the spot after service.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Martini.........most of the time
Blue Lagoon
Black Russian


----------



## epi

Corona beer
Sangria
eace:


----------



## bryanj

pack of camels, a few bottles of pbr or high life depending on the mood, and as many free shots of jack as the bartender will give me. hes a good friend of mine so its usually more than i need, and my wife likes to tell me so.


----------



## shroomgirl

some citrus, cassis, elderflower, bubbly thing Ted Kilgore makes....yum.


----------



## filthy habitz

I thought we were talking about a drink? Not what you wax your legs with lol.
Kiddin'


----------



## shroomgirl

Not a huge drinker any more....funny how most of my cook friends of a certain age just don't drink that much any more either. One of those, been there done that too much, don't need to do that any more scenerios.
Some of the better more creative ones are now into tea.


----------



## experimenter

A Fired Up Monk - equal parts sweet & Sour, fireball whiskey, Frangelico, tequila, made like a frozen margarita.

It's my own concoction and it's 

        really

                     good 

and bartenders need to start making it, cause ordering it gets expensive.


----------



## pete

Recently, I've been drinking a lot of Boulevardiers, a twist on the Negroni, replacing the gin with rye whiskey.  It's 1 part Campari, 1 part sweet vermouth and 1.25 parts of rye.  Not something that I make I night of drinking, but it's a great pre dinner cocktail or way to start off the evening.


----------



## phaedrus

This thread has been running for ages!  Had I noticed it back it when it was started I'd have likely answered a nice Cabernet Savignon, depending on the season, weather, etc.  In hot weather maybe a Sav Blanc or a Chardonney.  Hell, maybe even a Beam & Coke.  But I quit drinking a few years back so now it's tea or flavored soda water.  I've got a Soda Stream that I sometimes use to 'roll my own' but usually I buy different waters.


----------



## chinese buffet

kool aid. the blue kind. make sure you got ice


----------



## brianshaw

Last night it was JD and Coke. A pleasant change from the typical Martini/Manhattan options.


----------



## eastpakhammer

Bullet Bourbon! or Tanqueray Gin with Fever Tree tonic water mmmmmmmm


----------



## berndy

Campari and soda with added Angostura bitters


----------



## chefrobbie

Stella artois. Lots of it haha


----------



## flipflopgirl

I don't work much (HA! outside of my home anyways) and my meds preclude regular ingestion of ETOH but a nice G&T under an open sided tent on the beach cannot be beat.

Late in the evening with the gulf breezes blowing...maybe a SS bowl of spicy boiled shrimp on ice in the cooler....ahhhh Heaven.

When I DID work?

Started with a longneck and a few shooters and once I was nice and relaxed moved on to a couple of fingers of a good scotch or brandy poured into a nice heavy glass (86 the rox ;-)

What was in the shooter glass you ask?

Kamikaze if on my own dime....sky is the limit if you are buying lol.

mimi


----------



## jake t buds

Nothing like an ice cold Mount Gay (rum) and Tonic, with a wedge of lime and lots of ice in a highball. For a beachy, summery kind of day.

Or on a patio, balcony, poolside, lakeside, or even on a boat - as long as you aren't the captain. Or after work on a hot summer day. But it has to be nice weather. And warm, if not hot.

@BrianShaw - Try an old fashioned. Or 2 parts Brandy with 1 part apple cider, squirt of lemon/ orange juice, maybe a drizzle of maple syrup and a light dusting of cinnamon. in a shaker with ice - martini glass, lemon rind twist.


----------



## rpooley

Martini, very cold - twist or onion


----------

